# Got some new collars for my Catahoula and mini bird dog!



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rocko









Jinx



























They're 1.5 inch "Heavy duty show collars" from stillwaterkennalsupply. Only $9 :rockon:


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ooo... they look great!! I was actually thinking of getting the Stillwater collars, but couldn't decide between the show collars or the 4 ply nylons, and was also debating between 1.5 vs 2 inch collars. But the show collars look awesome on your dogs!! Love it.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Equinox said:


> ooo... they look great!! I was actually thinking of getting the Stillwater collars, but couldn't decide between the show collars or the 4 ply nylons, and was also debating between 1.5 vs 2 inch collars. But the show collars look awesome on your dogs!! Love it.


Yea, I'm super impressed. Was hesitant at first just because the website could use some updating... But I couldn't be happier. The 1.5's aren't as big on the dogs as I thought they would be. Might try a 2 inch on Rocko... Shipping is pretty good too, took about 4 days.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice. What really impresses me is the price for the quality. Is the show collar significantly less bulky than the 3 and 4 ply nylons? Because while I do want a sturdy collar, there's no need for the bulk if we're going to use it on walks everyday. How large is Rocko? Trent's an 85 lb GSD with an average length of neck, I think, so I'm trying to figure out what will look best on him. The show collars look very good on your dogs!


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Very nice. What really impresses me is the price for the quality. Is the show collar significantly less bulky than the 3 and 4 ply nylons? Because while I do want a sturdy collar, there's no need for the bulk if we're going to use it on walks everyday. How large is Rocko? Trent's an 85 lb GSD with an average length of neck, I think, so I'm trying to figure out what will look best on him. The show collars look very good on your dogs!


I would guess that it's less bulky, couldn't know for sure though. These collars are sturdy enough for general use I would think. Rocko is about 70lbs with a 17 inch neck. I'm guessing an 85 GSD would be closer to 19 - 20 inches so you might be using the last hole on these collars


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah, you are right. That would be cutting it close. I think he wears a 24" collar right now, but not at the last hole. Will have to measure again!

Anyway, thanks for sharing these pictures. Helps with my decision on collars


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Ah, you are right. That would be cutting it close. I think he wears a 24" collar right now, but not at the last hole. Will have to measure again!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sharing these pictures. Helps with my decision on collars


no problem!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Those collers look awesome and I just have to say, I was hemming and hawing again about my Lab Mix's other half until I saw Roco today. Is Roco Pure Houla? If so I'm gonna have to Say Wally is 100% half Houla.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Deron_dog said:


> Those collers look awesome and I just have to say, I was hemming and hawing again about my Lab Mix's other half until I saw Roco today. Is Roco Pure Houla? If so I'm gonna have to Say Wally is 100% half Houla.


I honestly have no idea what % Rocko is But I asked on here when I got him and the majority thought he was Houla so that's what I tell people. But from all the pics I can find and reading about them, I think he fits the breed. Even down to the size/weight and coloring.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah I see! LOL! Yeah, we know on this end that Wally is Half Lab and we have no clue what his Daddy was. But him and Rocko could be brothers....










That's My Kowalski AKA Wally if your interested.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Deron_dog said:


> Ah I see! LOL! Yeah, we know on this end that Wally is Half Lab and we have no clue what his Daddy was. But him and Rocko could be brothers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say he's half Houla for sure! Rocko's coat was light like that when he was a pup so they would have looked even more alike


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

Love the collars and the pups, esp. the Houla. He looks like he could have a little AmStaff with all those muscles, he sure is pretty. I'm still trying to figure out what mine is mixed with. He just hit 5 months today and is about 60 lbs. My wife told me to stop feeding him. I'm guessing he is from the Wright line or mixed with some large or giant breed because he is on track to break 100. He will also be needing a new collar soon as well.
14 lbs 11 weeks







45 lbs 4 months







60 lbs and 20" at the shoulders at 5 months


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

SOKAIBA said:


> Love the collars and the pups, esp. the Houla. He looks like he could have a little AmStaff with all those muscles, he sure is pretty. I'm still trying to figure out what mine is mixed with. He just hit 5 months today and is about 60 lbs. My wife told me to stop feeding him. I'm guessing he is from the Wright line or mixed with some large or giant breed because he is on track to break 100. He will also be needing a new collar soon as well.
> 14 lbs 11 weeks
> View attachment 22000
> 
> ...


no guesses on the other breed but he's going to be an awesome pup.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome collars! I recently bought one that looks identical to your dogs' for my GSD at a weight pull show a few weekends ago. His is maroon and black though. 

I do love this type of collar though. 

Equinox; if you're interested in one for Trent, Frag's is 1.5 and looks very proportional, but bulky at the same time and his is a thin 3 ply. He looks beefy, but not too beefy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

SOKAIBA said:


> Love the collars and the pups, esp. the Houla. He looks like he could have a little AmStaff with all those muscles, he sure is pretty. I'm still trying to figure out what mine is mixed with. He just hit 5 months today and is about 60 lbs. My wife told me to stop feeding him. I'm guessing he is from the Wright line or mixed with some large or giant breed because he is on track to break 100. He will also be needing a new collar soon as well.
> 14 lbs 11 weeks
> View attachment 22000
> 
> ...


Australian Shepherd X Malamute X Labrador perhaps


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

I have had many people say Husky or Shepard X. He is deffinately Catahoula, has the feet to prove it. He could be pure, as they range from 60-110 lbs, But I'm not really sure since he was rescued from a litter of a hoarder. Here is a pick of another Houla that could be his twin almost. 








P.S. Conrad, sorry for hi-jacking your thread.

Kai


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

SOKAIBA said:


> I have had many people say Husky or Shepard X. He is deffinately Catahoula, has the feet to prove it. He could be pure, as they range from 60-110 lbs, But I'm not really sure since he was rescued from a litter of a hoarder. Here is a pick of another Houla that could be his twin almost.
> View attachment 22006
> 
> 
> ...


The feet? What is different about their feet?


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

They have more heavily webbed feet and semi-retractable claws.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

WEll for starters I have to say gorgeous dogs. As for the collars I just checked stillwaterkennalsupply because i wanted to get the pink one your Jinx has on and just found a heavy duty harness there for only 10.00, Think I'm going to order it


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

ErisAlpine said:


> WEll for starters I have to say gorgeous dogs. As for the collars I just checked stillwaterkennalsupply because i wanted to get the pink one your Jinx has on and just found a heavy duty harness there for only 10.00, Think I'm going to order it


Nice! Yea, they have good stuff... surprised I haven't heard of them before.



SOKAIBA said:


> They have more heavily webbed feet and semi-retractable claws.


Yep, Rocko loves water and when he stretches you can see his claws extend... Kinda weird and cool at the same time I'm still waiting for him to climb a tree. :becky:


----------

